# Unknown CPU



## Ratlos04 (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo erstmal,
    ich hab da folgendes Problem :
    Ich hab ein *Asus* *A7N8X* *Deluxe Mainboard *erste Version und mir einen neuen
    Prozessor gekauft einen 2800+ (Barton) und als ich mit dem Einbau fertig war.
    Sag mir der PC beim Starten und auch im Windows XP SP2 
    Unknown CPU Type 1,25 GHz.
    Kann mir vielleicht einer helfen, bin am verzweifeln.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2004)

Geh mal in's BIOS, ich nehme an dass der Frontside-Bus falsch eingestellt ist.
Hab aber keine Ahnung wie der für den 2800 sein muss, ich nehme an 166, aber Du solltest Dir bevor Du's umstellt erstmal genau in Erfahrung bringen was da für Deinen Prozessor stehen muss.


----------

